# My Nappey



## SarisaMKD (Mar 12, 2017)

I have this Nappey incablog automatic wristwatch. It's old (how much I dont know) but it's never worn...
It is mechanical. The day's however are in German (probably made for German market where it was bought).







Does anyone knows anyrhing more about this particular model?
I might consider selling it, because it's purple on the inside, and I dont know if the local watchmaker can change the dial. I thing that light blue dial would fit nicely.


----------

